# my new butti 12-13 inches



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i got bored of my FH and red devil because i couldnt keep them together in my 75 gallon and got sick of the divider so i traded the both of them in for this big guy

he has slight case of HITH but i can fix that easy enough.

a couple pics are in the store and then pics in my tank at home.

PS sorry for the dirty glass. i was too lazy to clean it before taking the pics. it was clean but then when i was catch the RD and FH to trade in thats what the outcome was lol


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome fish, it's a great size, good luck with it


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

dude.. thats a sweet fish


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

huge mouth, was it really worth a red devil and a flower horn.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they were low grade here are the fish i traded in both at 8 inches.

they were listing the butti for $35 and i paid 15 for the FH when 5 inches and $10 for the RD when 5 inches. so i gave them $25 worth of fish for a $35 fish.

i was bored of having a divider and i wanted a MONSTER in my tank instead of a couple 8 inchers that wouldnt get along


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah pretty low grade


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

boba fett said:


> yeah pretty low grade


thats what i get unless i go pay our the ass for fish in toronto which is not gonna happen lol


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking great buddy, now just get rid of that damn HITH


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i havent had him 24 hours yet LOL im not a magician


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice fish. He's huge! How much bigger will he get or is he full grown? Personality? (sorry it's one fish I don't know about)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a big ol boy! really nice, i love the patterns on those guys.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah pretty low grade


thats what i get unless i go pay our the ass for fish in toronto which is not gonna happen lol
[/quote]

The good fh arnt always in T.O. or expensive


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

personally i like these ones


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you got lucky shawn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn thats a sweet ass fish, just get rid of that hith its a bitch


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

With lips like that he's gonna start beatboxn'. Nice Butti btw.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i love this fish!!!

although he hasnt eatten yet, he is still badass!!!

he doesnt dig yet and he isnt aggressive at all yet. im hoping that changes (not the digging part)


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

god how I love butti's.....

I wish I had the tank space for one.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh yes, he will dig


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks guys









i put a 5 inch pacu in with him today and its still alive lol


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

LoL god you hate that pacu dont you, give it to me, ill put it in with my reds


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

do buttis get HITH?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nice monster man


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

VENOM said:


> do buttis get HITH?


my fish is a prime example they do

shawn the pacu will go with my reds!!!!! lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nice Kofi!
I had 3 of them before they are great fish. they are one of the larger african cichlids and will get a couple more inches bigger. I think they top out around 12" they have one MEAN bite on them. I used to feed my Cichlids pinkys, he was by far the coolest to watch eat them. his bites would come with a LOUD popping and then you would see half a pinky left.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he is already 12 inches maybe 13ish. he is lazy as hell still. the pacu i put in with him doesnt even hide because the butti doesnt even bother with it. he seems pretty passive so far


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

weird. mine had a big role in the gutting of my Pacu. both times. But it was also kept with other high aggressives so that probably had alot to do with it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think mine is just too lazy lol


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

now thats what i call a beast, and i like the patterns too :nod:


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

great looking fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> now thats what i call a beast, and i like the patterns too :nod:


wanna do a trade?







lol you know exactly what im getting at









ill even throw in $150
















keep dreaming dan


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> now thats what i call a beast, and i like the patterns too :nod:


wanna do a trade?







lol you know exactly what im getting at :nod:

ill even throw in $150
















keep dreaming dan
[/quote]

You've read my mind Dan


----------

